# next stop - Tchaikovsky - Piano & Orchestra - The Seasons 2



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky - May - Piano & Orchestra - The Seasons*

*5. May - "Starlit Nights" from "The Seasons" op. 37a*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky - June - Piano & Orchestra - The Seasons*

*6. June - "Barcarolle" from "The Seasons" op. 37a*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky - July - Piano & Orchestra - The Seasons*

*7. July - "Song of the Reaper" from "The Seasons" op. 37a*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky - August - Piano & Orchestra - The Seasons*

*8. August - "The Harvest" from "The Seasons" op. 37a*


----------

